# How to check for soft spots in a commercial roof.



## mitlojames (Oct 24, 2013)

Before I go on any roof whether it be residential or commercial I always check the attic to look for structural weakness in the roof. When I inspect the attic are there anything that I should watch out for when checking for soft spots?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I just go on the roof, on commercial you can tell where the soft spots are going to be most of the time. Other times you get a surprise. I will say I've never seen anyone fall though one when the roofing is still in place, when it's just the decking I've seen more then one foot go through. 

As far as looking in the attic or ceiling first, 

Wood will be rotten,
Metal will be rusty,
Concrete will be spalling. Pretty easy to tell.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

The only sure way to check a roof for soft spots is to go up and take a look at it. You'll want to do a thorough inspection, looking for signs of broken or worn-down shingles. You'll also need to carefully walk across the entire roof, as putting pressure on it will reveal places where the roof seems to be bending or giving way. That indicates that the wood underneath the shingles is rotting or damaged. It's important to repair soft spots right away to protect the integrity of your roof. You'll also want to check soffits, fascia, and other elements of the roof for signs of rotting.


----------

